# Black Magic Hydraulics, West coast distributor for Marzocchi.



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We here at BMH are proud to say we are now a distributor for Marzocchi and working with them to provide the very best we can both offer 

There has been so much contraversy over the newest release of the Marzocchi Gear. We have been working hand and hand with the engineers to correct the previous problems that have plagued this to try and help resolve this matter. I've spent hours doing research and testing and have found several problems. 

I will finally speak the truth, and reveal what has been done to correct these issues.


1) The relocation and over sized pressure port

2) excess lap tolerence 

3) incorrect hardware,mounting of gear

4) Over sized suction port


Here are some Photos of corrections being performed









Insert sleeve 308 stainless, .505 O.D with .050 wall thickness ,is pressed into the .500 pressure port thus making the new port size .400 and keeping port in stock location , making them useable on industry standard block..no new block needed 









Adhesive and sleeve being pressed in 


















Pressed in flush with base. The smaller port makes the gear not flood out as with the bigger port. The larger port definatly has much more flow, but we've achieved a happy medium and get both higher pressures with high flow rates. 


























with a 20 Ton press the swedge is pushed into the sleeve and flares inside cavity and port

Completed base plate with mating surfaced lapped flat ,where the pretruding flared edge stuck above surface. the top edge of port was machined at a 45 degree counter sink to allow flare to seat and will also not allow it to back out, locking under center section of the gear.

Then the gears center sections are lapped back to Marzocchi specs.

We left the main suction port alone, even know it is over sized by industry standard. Normal port sizing is 40 to 60 % larger for suction port then pressure port. The only down fall I seen from this over sized port is the strength loss taken away of the center section. But ,By using our To-Mar *"Gear clamp*" this adds the additional strength needed during pressure spikes that would swell or distort this aluminum center section 


The last issue I've seen is the incorrect use of pump hardware. The new gears have a cast iron (ductile) top and bottom plate, and are machined flat where mounting hole are. The use of a flat washer doesn't provide proper torque. Under pressure the gear bends the flat washer and allow the gear to lift or seperate. This will cause loss of pressure or seal failure. 


















Simply by using a grade 8 hardened bolts and lock washer or no washers at all, eliminate this problem. On blocks that have a shallow hole above pressure port , we suggest cutting hardware instead of stacking washer for use a spacer.


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

With all these upgrades dose the price of the gears change in price


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We here at BMH are proud to say we are now a distributor for Marzocchi and working with them to provide the very best we can both offer
> 
> There has been so much contraversy over the newest release of the Marzocchi Gear. We have been working hand and hand with the engineers to correct the previous problems that have plagued this to try and help resolve this matter. I've spent hours doing research and testing and have found several problems.
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Texaswayz said:


> With all these upgrades dose the price of the gears change in price


X2013


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Texaswayz said:


> With all these upgrades dose the price of the gears change in price





charles85 said:


> X2013


yes jus like in the pics the marz # 9.. 11 or 13 will be 225$.ea. with all the work done to them..

if you want the gear jus how it comes from factory w/ the sleeve pressed into pressure port tho's are 190$.ea.


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

congrats for being a marzocchi distributor!!! when can i place my order?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Granada said:


> congrats for being a marzocchi distributor!!! when can i place my order?


thanks :thumbsup:..in stock ready to ship.. hit us up
_*1-866-magic-33..
black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yes jus like in the pics the marz # 9.. 11 or 13 will be 225$.ea. with all the work done to them..
> 
> if you want the gear jus how it comes from factory w/ the sleeve pressed into pressure port tho's are 190$.ea.


THE $35.00 IS CHEAP FOR ALL THE WORK...I HELP IN THE PROCESS AND IT TAKES WAY MORE THAN A 1/2 HOUR LABOR AND THAT'S THE RATE YOUR PAYING...THATS CHEAP FOR A SUPERIOR PRODUCT!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

nice i need one


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We here at BMH are proud to say we are now a distributor for Marzocchi and working with them to provide the very best we can both offer
> 
> There has been so much contraversy over the newest release of the Marzocchi Gear. We have been working hand and hand with the engineers to correct the previous problems that have plagued this to try and help resolve this matter. I've spent hours doing research and testing and have found several problems.
> 
> ...


So what was all that shit CCE was woofn bout these bad ass gears that were coming out ?? More like 2 steps backwards :uh:

Fucking geniuses :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

now then .


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> So what was all that shit CCE was woofn bout these bad ass gears that were coming out ?? More like 2 steps backwards :uh:
> 
> Fucking geniuses :uh:


There you go putting your dam two cents in ....
LMFAO .....!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ShortRound said:


> nice i need one


in stock ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> So what was all that shit CCE was woofn bout these bad ass gears that were coming out ?? More like 2 steps backwards :uh:
> 
> Fucking geniuses :uh:


I can not speak for anyone but ourselves...

You crack me up Mufasa...how you been Big Dawg


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> :scrutinize:


HAHA what you eyeballing me Gilbe..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I can not speak for anyone but ourselves...
> 
> You crack me up Mufasa...how you been Big Dawg


:wave: a lil pissed, getn ready to slit some guys throat. Ill feel better after that. And u ?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> HAHA what you eyeballing me Gilbe..


He lost touch with the hydraulics,his next car will be air solely supplied by a 1/2" line running directly to his arse!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> :wave: a lil pissed, getn ready to slit some guys throat. Ill feel better after that. And u ?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=908802&stc=1&d=1385129723


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

So there was no change in the material(metal) in the gear? And will these mods. increase the life of the gear, considering the life of the old style marz.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TAYLORMADE said:


> So there was no change in the material(metal) in the gear? And will these mods. increase the life of the gear, considering the life of the old style marz.


yes it will increase the life & durabilty of the gear


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Can I ship you guys my new gear and have that work done to it?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> Can I ship you guys my new gear and have that work done to it?


we no longer offer that service.. were try'n to push the new marz. gears that has all the work donr to them already.. the new marz gears are 225$.. 9-11-13.. or we offer them none gone thru with jus the sleave in the pressure port for 190$


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> we no longer offer that service.. were try'n to push the new marz. gears that has all the work donr to them already.. the new marz gears are 225$.. 9-11-13.. or we offer them none gone thru with jus the sleave in the pressure port for 190$


so whats all the work done to them i want a order two with all the work done shipped to 60636 DESIGNS UNLIMITED FROM CHICAGO .3126710349 AND TWO CLAMPS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Southside01 said:


> so whats all the work done to them i want a order two with all the work done shipped to 60636 DESIGNS UNLIMITED FROM CHICAGO .3126710349 AND TWO CLAMPS


hey just try'd to call twice.. no answer.. hit me up to place order. 1-866-magic-33.. or 1-702-222-2112


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good brah


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We here at BMH are proud to say we are now a distributor for Marzocchi and working with them to provide the very best we can both offer 

There has been so much contraversy over the newest release of the Marzocchi Gear. We have been working hand and hand with the engineers to correct the previous problems that have plagued this to try and help resolve this matter. I've spent hours doing research and testing and have found several problems. 

I will finally speak the truth, and reveal what has been done to correct these issues.


1) The relocation and over sized pressure port

2) excess lap tolerence 

3) incorrect hardware,mounting of gear

4) Over sized suction port


Here are some Photos of corrections being performed









Insert sleeve 308 stainless, .505 O.D with .050 wall thickness ,is pressed into the .500 pressure port thus making the new port size .400 and keeping port in stock location , making them useable on industry standard block..no new block needed 









Adhesive and sleeve being pressed in 


















Pressed in flush with base. The smaller port makes the gear not flood out as with the bigger port. The larger port definatly has much more flow, but we've achieved a happy medium and get both higher pressures with high flow rates. 


























with a 20 Ton press the swedge is pushed into the sleeve and flares inside cavity and port

Completed base plate with mating surfaced lapped flat ,where the pretruding flared edge stuck above surface. the top edge of port was machined at a 45 degree counter sink to allow flare to seat and will also not allow it to back out, locking under center section of the gear.

Then the gears center sections are lapped back to Marzocchi specs.

We left the main suction port alone, even know it is over sized by industry standard. Normal port sizing is 40 to 60 % larger for suction port then pressure port. The only down fall I seen from this over sized port is the strength loss taken away of the center section. But ,By using our To-Mar *"Gear clamp*" this adds the additional strength needed during pressure spikes that would swell or distort this aluminum center section 


The last issue I've seen is the incorrect use of pump hardware. The new gears have a cast iron (ductile) top and bottom plate, and are machined flat where mounting hole are. The use of a flat washer doesn't provide proper torque. Under pressure the gear bends the flat washer and allow the gear to lift or seperate. This will cause loss of pressure or seal failure. 


















Simply by using a grade 8 hardened bolts and lock washer or no washers at all, eliminate this problem. On blocks that have a shallow hole above pressure port , we suggest cutting hardware instead of stacking washer for use a spacer.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> :wave: a lil pissed, getn ready to slit some guys throat. Ill feel better after that. And u ?


I've been busy big dawg... I can barely keep up... You get them hoses?? 

Perm said you was a chipper


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I've been busy big dawg... I can barely keep up... You get them hoses??
> 
> Perm said you was a chipper


No hoses !!!!!!


Tell Perm Watchers gonna pay him a visit !!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


>


WHO THE FUCK U EYEBALLN :angry:!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> No hoses !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tell Perm Watchers gonna pay him a visit !!!


:sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

He eye ballin u mufasa lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> We here at BMH are proud to say we are now a distributor for Marzocchi and working with them to provide the very best we can both offer
> 
> There has been so much contraversy over the newest release of the Marzocchi Gear. We have been working hand and hand with the engineers to correct the previous problems that have plagued this to try and help resolve this matter. I've spent hours doing research and testing and have found several problems.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup: Cant wait to try them out


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

when are these going to be available?


----------



## cheechhydros (Nov 6, 2012)

*I believe 190.00 for stock Marz,225 for tricked Marz!*

BLACK MAGIC HARD AT WORK!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Always doing above the rest


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice work big Ron.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

~87Limited~ said:


> when are these going to be available?


yes they are available 9-11-13 in stock ready to go


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SMH...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

STRICTLY1 said:


> SMH...


AINT YOU THE CLOWN THAT HAD SOME SHIT TO SAY ON *******... SMALL WORLD LITTLE BUDDY, I REMEMBER YOU COMING INTO THE SHOP TRYING TO CLIMB UP UNDER RON'S NUTS WITH THAT RADICAL S-10... YOU JUST UPSET HE TOLD YOU BACK THEN UR SHIT WASNT GONNA WORK... 
EVEN GOT SOME PICS HERE TO PROVE IT... CLOSE UP HUGGING ON THE PUMP....LMAO

HEY YOU EVER GET THAT NEW PUMP OF YOURS TO WORK..IT'S ONLY 3 YRS..POST A VIDEO.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

http://youtu.be/gkU46FgMe7E


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:burn:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow he told you lol. Wassup chippers. Especially you big AL jk


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## MTZ6484 (Jun 28, 2012)

LMAO...... An AGAIN.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

How much for two 1/2in center port anodized red blocks ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

SJ RIDER said:


> How much for two 1/2in center port anodized red blocks ?


pm sent


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Seems like a bandaid fix for the offset of the pressure port. Im sure your hoppers have the proper block made for it.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a bandaid fix to a certain degree but the thing is the fuck up was NOT made by us it was made by CCE!! They made the changes to the gear and then changed their blocks to match as a cover up for the fuck up they made!! The pressure port has been in the same place as an industry standard for years. Our pressure port is in the same place as everyone else in the hydraulics business and hasnt ever changed in all cars on pump from BMH. Once Marzocchi came to us to and asked us if we were interested in helping them to move the dead stock of gears they had and we actually got our hands on the gears we knew the changes had to be made for the gear to work properly again. Now that our realtionship with Marzocchi blossomed into something concrete when the next batch of gear are made the pressure port will be corrected from the factory in Italy!! FYI this is OJ aka TROUBLESOME here on LIL Im just using BIG Ms computer...lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Not trying to bash any other companies but at least Blackmagic is trying to correct the problem before introducing them in to the public.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We here at BMH are proud to say we are now a distributor for Marzocchi and working with them to provide the very best we can both offer 

There has been so much contraversy over the newest release of the Marzocchi Gear. We have been working hand and hand with the engineers to correct the previous problems that have plagued this to try and help resolve this matter. I've spent hours doing research and testing and have found several problems. 

I will finally speak the truth, and reveal what has been done to correct these issues.


1) The relocation and over sized pressure port

2) excess lap tolerence 

3) incorrect hardware,mounting of gear

4) Over sized suction port


Here are some Photos of corrections being performed









Insert sleeve 308 stainless, .505 O.D with .050 wall thickness ,is pressed into the .500 pressure port thus making the new port size .400 and keeping port in stock location , making them useable on industry standard block..no new block needed 









Adhesive and sleeve being pressed in 


















Pressed in flush with base. The smaller port makes the gear not flood out as with the bigger port. The larger port definatly has much more flow, but we've achieved a happy medium and get both higher pressures with high flow rates. 


























with a 20 Ton press the swedge is pushed into the sleeve and flares inside cavity and port

Completed base plate with mating surfaced lapped flat ,where the pretruding flared edge stuck above surface. the top edge of port was machined at a 45 degree counter sink to allow flare to seat and will also not allow it to back out, locking under center section of the gear.

Then the gears center sections are lapped back to Marzocchi specs.

We left the main suction port alone, even know it is over sized by industry standard. Normal port sizing is 40 to 60 % larger for suction port then pressure port. The only down fall I seen from this over sized port is the strength loss taken away of the center section. But ,By using our To-Mar *"Gear clamp*" this adds the additional strength needed during pressure spikes that would swell or distort this aluminum center section 


The last issue I've seen is the incorrect use of pump hardware. The new gears have a cast iron (ductile) top and bottom plate, and are machined flat where mounting hole are. The use of a flat washer doesn't provide proper torque. Under pressure the gear bends the flat washer and allow the gear to lift or seperate. This will cause loss of pressure or seal failure. 


















Simply by using a grade 8 hardened bolts and lock washer or no washers at all, eliminate this problem. On blocks that have a shallow hole above pressure port , we suggest cutting hardware instead of stacking washer for use a spacer.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


:nono:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

charles85 said:


> :nono:


:facepalm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :facepalm:


Dont pay no attention to chuck !!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Dont pay no attention to chuck !!


Don't come up here starting shit go back down stairs where belong


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Dont pay no attention to chuck !!


Don't come up here starting shit go back down stairs where you belong


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> Don't come up here starting shit go back down stairs where you belong


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

MUFASA said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

How much do I torque a black #9 gear to?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> How much do I torque a black #9 gear to?


22-25 ft pounds.. make sure you got lock washers


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We here at BMH are proud to say we are now a distributor for Marzocchi and working with them to provide the very best we can both offer 

There has been so much contraversy over the newest release of the Marzocchi Gear. We have been working hand and hand with the engineers to correct the previous problems that have plagued this to try and help resolve this matter. I've spent hours doing research and testing and have found several problems. 

I will finally speak the truth, and reveal what has been done to correct these issues.


1) The relocation and over sized pressure port

2) excess lap tolerence 

3) incorrect hardware,mounting of gear

4) Over sized suction port


Here are some Photos of corrections being performed









Insert sleeve 308 stainless, .505 O.D with .050 wall thickness ,is pressed into the .500 pressure port thus making the new port size .400 and keeping port in stock location , making them useable on industry standard block..no new block needed 









Adhesive and sleeve being pressed in 


















Pressed in flush with base. The smaller port makes the gear not flood out as with the bigger port. The larger port definatly has much more flow, but we've achieved a happy medium and get both higher pressures with high flow rates. 


























with a 20 Ton press the swedge is pushed into the sleeve and flares inside cavity and port

Completed base plate with mating surfaced lapped flat ,where the pretruding flared edge stuck above surface. the top edge of port was machined at a 45 degree counter sink to allow flare to seat and will also not allow it to back out, locking under center section of the gear.

Then the gears center sections are lapped back to Marzocchi specs.

We left the main suction port alone, even know it is over sized by industry standard. Normal port sizing is 40 to 60 % larger for suction port then pressure port. The only down fall I seen from this over sized port is the strength loss taken away of the center section. But ,By using our To-Mar *"Gear clamp*" this adds the additional strength needed during pressure spikes that would swell or distort this aluminum center section 


The last issue I've seen is the incorrect use of pump hardware. The new gears have a cast iron (ductile) top and bottom plate, and are machined flat where mounting hole are. The use of a flat washer doesn't provide proper torque. Under pressure the gear bends the flat washer and allow the gear to lift or seperate. This will cause loss of pressure or seal failure. 


















Simply by using a grade 8 hardened bolts and lock washer or no washers at all, eliminate this problem. On blocks that have a shallow hole above pressure port , we suggest cutting hardware instead of stacking washer for use a spacer.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

we got 9,11 & 13 in stock ready to go..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

What's the price on a #9 and #11


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yogi I got a new #9 and #11 for sale. Pm me. I jus got them in stock from bmh


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

*ATTENTION TO ALL BLACK MAGIC CUSTOMERS!!!

**THE REAL BIG M IS NO LONGER AN EMPLOYEE OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!! ANY AND ALL DEALS OR PENDING DEALS YOU HAVE BEEN SPEAKING WITH BIG M ON LIL EITHER PUBLICALLY OR THREW A PM PLEASE FORWARD TO MY PM BOX OR TO THE EMAIL WHICH IS [email protected]. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY DELAYS IN RESPONSE AND HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS TO EXPLAIN THE PROBLEM. WE DO HAVE A NEW GUY THAT WILL BE HANDLING ALL THE LIL BLACK MAGIC RELATED SALES AND INQUIRES BUT WE ARE HAVING ISSUES SETTING UP HIS PROFILE SO FOR THE TIME BEING HE WILL BE MONITORING UNDER MY NAME. THIS THE RON EGGERS, OWNER SO I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE FOR ANY PROBLEMS THAT HAVE OCCURRED BECAUSE OF THIS TRANSITION AND WE WILL DO OUR BEST AS A COMPANY TO FIX ALL ISSUES IN A TIMELY MANNER! THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR COMPANY AND PRODUCT LINE!!!!*​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup chips


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> *ATTENTION TO ALL BLACK MAGIC CUSTOMERS!!!
> 
> **THE REAL BIG M IS NO LONGER AN EMPLOYEE OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!! ANY AND ALL DEALS OR PENDING DEALS YOU HAVE BEEN SPEAKING WITH BIG M ON LIL EITHER PUBLICALLY OR THREW A PM PLEASE FORWARD TO MY PM BOX OR TO THE EMAIL WHICH IS [email protected]. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY DELAYS IN RESPONSE AND HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS TO EXPLAIN THE PROBLEM. WE DO HAVE A NEW GUY THAT WILL BE HANDLING ALL THE LIL BLACK MAGIC RELATED SALES AND INQUIRES BUT WE ARE HAVING ISSUES SETTING UP HIS PROFILE SO FOR THE TIME BEING HE WILL BE MONITORING UNDER MY NAME. THIS THE RON EGGERS, OWNER SO I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE FOR ANY PROBLEMS THAT HAVE OCCURRED BECAUSE OF THIS TRANSITION AND WE WILL DO OUR BEST AS A COMPANY TO FIX ALL ISSUES IN A TIMELY MANNER! THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR COMPANY AND PRODUCT LINE!!!!*​


DAM......!! Ron there where only boxes you didn't have to fire him on his day off to.........:facepalm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

T T T :wave:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

WHAT UP BMH, I NEED SOME PRICES ON YOUR 3 PUMP KITS WITHOUT COILS, CYLINDERS OR CUPS.


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey BMH sent you a PM


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

First one was a fail :facepalm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


>


New marzocchi gear....workn just as good as the O.G. marzocchi :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> i know ima a fail :facepalm:


X2


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Sup Dogg? i will Pm u but your Box is full...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Sup Dogg? i will Pm u but your Box is full...


I will clear it now...


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> I will clear my mouth out :shocked: now...


:werd:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> Mufasa


:nono:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Got Lyle Building pumps today...trying getting to get caught up :thumbsup:


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

I need a #9 pumphead shipped to 98230. How much?


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

I need two #9 shipped to 93901


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that the setups I ordered? Lmk bro hit me up tomorrow. Ronburgundy.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

fidecaddy said:


> I need two #9 shipped to 93901


Which ones u want. The gold or black gears


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

reynaldo said:


> I need a #9 pumphead shipped to 98230. How much?





fidecaddy said:


> I need two #9 shipped to 93901


We have only the new GOLD "Penta Series" in stock. But,Supplies are getting low, so better hurry up!!! We are the only company that stocks Marzocchi gears 9-11-13


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We have only the new GOLD "Penta Series" in stock. But,Supplies are getting low, so better hurry up!!! We are the only company that stocks Marzocchi gears 9-11-13


Do you have #11 in stock....?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

reynaldo said:


> I need a #9 pumphead shipped to 98230. How much?


215


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

fidecaddy said:


> I need two #9 shipped to 93901


410


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

charles85 said:


> Do you have #11 in stock....?


yes we do but they are moving fast so dont hesitate to place that order asap!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:run:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> yes we do but they are moving fast so dont hesitate to place that order asap!!


:run:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

charles85 said:


> :run:


Thats what I looked like till Today. Just got confirmation on new order...so we good


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Tell them wassup ron. Or should I spill the beans?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Tell them wassup ron. Or should I spill the beans?


Spill it and wipe the bottom of the bowl with a tortilla .....!!! :h5:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:h5:[/QUOTE]

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Tell them wassup ron. Or should I spill the beans?





charles85 said:


> Spill it and wipe the bottom of the bowl with a tortilla .....!!! :h5:


The New order!!! And with us and the Engineers from Marzocchi's corrections, these are on point.( So I don't have to do the corrections and Lap work) Slight Modifications and correct location of port, so people don't have by a new block.
These will have much closer tolerances from the past few runs. New specs are from 99-03 gears. Just with upgraded gear lap and polish, new compensation plates, port sizing and relocation of pressure port, undersized suction port,but still larger than date code '08' gears, allowing more contact of gear to center housing. 









Second Proto-types are coming shortly, and only Team BMH members will have first action. With a release date soon after. Our production goal is Super Show this year.. 

People have also asked about pre-orders...That just sounded fishy and caused alot of drama in the market...We don't want to take customers money to fulfill our obligation as the distributor.

There will be few a vendors nation wide to keep the market level and not allow price gouging to occur. The NEW GENERATION of hydraulics is upon us.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> The New order!!! And with us and the Engineers from Marzocchi's corrections, these are on point.( So I don't have to do the corrections and Lap work) Slight Modifications and correct location of port, so people don't have by a new block.
> These will have much closer tolerances from the past few runs. New specs are from 99-03 gears. Just with upgraded gear lap and polish, new compensation plates, port sizing and relocation of pressure port, undersized suction port,but still larger than date code '08' gears, allowing more contact of gear to center housing.
> 
> View attachment 1312713
> ...


Man that's great......!! But that print is got some black out numbers I need ....!!!


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

I pm'ed you


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

charles85 said:


> Man that's great......!! But that print is got some black out numbers I need ....!!!


You can save to computer and do the clear and digitize feature (like the see throw shirt deal) ...lol. Ancient chinese secrets


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Now that's wassup. We can't be stopped.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You can save to computer and do the clear and digitize feature (like the see throw shirt deal) ...lol. Ancient chinese secrets


LOL....!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Starting 8-11 to 8-18 we will offer the GOLD #13 MARZOCCHI PENTA SERIES for the weekly special for $190 shipped
Get them while supplies last :run:

 ​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Starting 8-11 to 8-18 we will offer the GOLD #13 MARZOCCHI PENTA SERIES for the weekly special for $200 shipped
> Get them while supplies last :run:
> 
> ​



:thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn that's a deal. What about everyone else?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:run:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Damn that's a deal. What about everyone else?


NOT THOSE...LOL...IF THEY DID HAVE THEM THEY WOULD BE $5 CHEAPER...JUST SAYING....LMAO


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sooooo.......!!! What's up with them new round gears ......???


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thise are street gears. U seen it on fb and read it good fool lol


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thise are street gears. U seen it on fb and read it good fool lol


LOL....!! There's always more to what you take at face value look close at the pics


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol u act like I don't talk to ron personally no ****.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Lol u act like I don't talk to ron personally no ****.


I don't he calls me LMFAO....!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Let me get this straight. 2 grown men arguing about who gets more attention from another man ??? :ugh:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

charles85 said:


> LOL....!! There's always more to what you take at face value look close at the pics


 Face Book Value



Hannibal Lector said:


> Lol u act like I don't talk to ron personally no ****.


 We dont speak personally, just business...But then again aint everything just business



charles85 said:


> I don't he calls me LMFAO....!!


:machinegun:Trader..lol



MUFASA said:


> Let me get this straight. 2 grown men arguing about who gets more attention from another man ??? :ugh:


See what u started...The watcher is laying in the cut laughing.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Most the time is jus jokes and shit pics lol.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Most the time is jus jokes and shit pics lol.


Yup.....! :facepalm:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

I just saw something on fb thatvhoppos is going to have distribution rights of marzochii gears?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

[h=5]Black Magic Hydraulics[/h]42 minutes ago


Okay ,so we have been hearing some misguided press and want to clear the air...first off ,yes Hoppos will have limited supply of older version Marzocchi gear pumps. This is a one time deal offer only. 

As a distributor for Marzocchi ,we have sat down hand and hand with the engineers in the redesign of our new gear. I seen that there was also some false accusations made claiming that the newer gears don't perform. There was some bugs in the originals ,but we have corrected them with improvements that have out performed anything available on the market. 
The next design has all these improvements incorporated from the factory with added strength to center section and ductile iron end caps...
So don't be fooled by claimed that have yet to be proven. We have more cars winning competitions with our products hands down on these streets ,world wide 

Quality and performance is proven. And here at Black Magic we will continue to do so...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> *Black Magic Hydraulics*
> 
> 42 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:ninja:


BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> *Black Magic Hydraulics*
> 
> 42 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

JUST GOT SOME GEAR IN....HAVE SOME #11 BUT THEY WILL GO FAST DONT SLEEP ON THEM...LIMITED SUPPLY TILL THE BIG ORDER LANDS IN A MONTH OR SO!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Ttt


DID YOUR PUMPS MAKE IT SAFE SIR??


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> See what u started...The watcher is laying in the cut laughing.


Word around these parts is Watcher's found a new home :drama:. .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Word around these parts is Watcher's found a new home :drama:. .


GTFO !!! !!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> DID YOUR PUMPS MAKE IT SAFE SIR??


Yes sir . No sscratches.was wondering if team members get a free sample of that new gear


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

LOL...NOT THIS BATCH ITS JUST A SMALL RUN TO HOLD US UNTILL THE 1200 PIECE ORDER LANDS!!!!


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

How much they goin for


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

#11 WILL BE 250 WHILE THEY LAST


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

WHEN THE BIG ORDER HITS PRICES WILL BE ADJUSTED...RIGHT NOW ITS SUPPLY AND DEMAND!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Check Us out on Facebooh and Instagram @ Blackmagichydraulics


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Marzocchi Pumpheads at Black Magic Hydraulics.....
#13 Gear - reg. $225 ea. on Sale now for $190 ea. til supplies last!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

TTT :fool2:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## ray.p 07'towncar (Sep 16, 2010)

THAT IS DIRTY BLUE FROM FOREVER CLOWIN CC. CLEAN & WORKING. IT STAY ON THE BUMPER OUT HERE IN LOS ANGELES EVERY SUNDAY. WORKING CLEAN STREET CAR THAT STAY READY FOR BATTLE...


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

ray.p 07'towncar said:


> THAT IS DIRTY BLUE FROM FOREVER CLOWIN CC. CLEAN & WORKING. IT STAY ON THE BUMPER OUT HERE IN LOS ANGELES EVERY SUNDAY. WORKING CLEAN STREET CAR THAT STAY READY FOR BATTLE...


THAT THE CAR MURFASA DID RIGHT?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Second orderof Gears are here. Landed state side and we will have them this Friday.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Second orderof Gears are here. Landed state side and we will have them this Friday.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Wheres my gear !!!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

cbm koolaid 1 323 864 5050


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Wheres my gear !!!



El homie mufasa stays puttin in work. !!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

aphustle said:


> El homie mufasa stays puttin in work. !!


:yessad:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>



Lmfao @ MarChocchi gear :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Lmao. Are they really marz gears or new similar sounding knock off?


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

I just put a 11 gear penta series in my single pump monte i will be in la at the torras show to show how good they work thx ron for the gear...


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

